# Suggestion needed while filing IQA



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Forum,
Recently i got mine and my spouse PAR results and they are of level 7.
Now i am planning to apply for IQA. I have a question here.. Do i need to file separate IQA like i did for PAR? (In my case, i am claiming my spouse qualification points) or can i include both of them in single application?
Any suggestions or advice

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

indtiger said:


> Hi Forum,
> Recently i got mine and my spouse PAR results and they are of level 7.
> Now i am planning to apply for IQA. I have a question here.. Do i need to file separate IQA like i did for PAR? (In my case, i am claiming my spouse qualification points) or can i include both of them in single application?
> Any suggestions or advice
> ...


Hi,
No point applying for IQA until your EOI is selected and you receive ITA.
Would be a waste of time and money otherwise.

I'm surprised you've filed separate PAR for each qualification. I was under the impression you can put your own and a partners on the same application which I assumed was the same for IQA. Maybe I've assumed wrong ?

Regards,


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> No point applying for IQA until your EOI is selected and you receive ITA.
> Would be a waste of time and money otherwise.
> 
> ...


While applying for PAR, it says they validate only one degree per application, If they want to validate another, we need to file a separate application which would cost us another $135. I did in this way..

With respect to IQA, it costs $750 i guess. It will cost me more, if they keep limitation like PAR


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi indtiger

Have you submitted your EOI?
If not, then go for it and let it be selected. Once it is selected, you will get ITA, and then go for IQA.

~Cheema


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Cheema said:


> Hi indtiger
> 
> Have you submitted your EOI?
> If not, then go for it and let it be selected. Once it is selected, you will get ITA, and then go for IQA.
> ...


No necessarily Cheema.
With an EOI of 140 points Indtiger is only guaranteed that the EOI is automatically selected. It is not a guarantee that anyone will receive ITA.
There is always a chance that the EOI points are reduced or worst case scenario the EOI declined once subject to preliminary checking.
I would recommend the OP waits until ITA received before applying for IQA.


----------

